# Recommend a RDA



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

So I got a 'cheap as chips' IGO L to see if I'd enjoy dripping.

And I am enjoying it, but the IGO is great, but not amazing IMO.

Im curious, should I decide on a bit of an upgrade, what other RDA would you recommend for good flavour that suits single coil 1,0 - 1,6 ohm builds?

I don't chase clouds or subohm, so nothing too outrageous needed.


----------



## Dubz (3/12/14)

Magma RDA does single or dual coils and I have a Legend RDA that does single or dual coil setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/12/14)

The Veritas is a really cool little RDA. Single and dual coil setup. Good flavour and loving mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I got a 'cheap as chips' IGO L to see if I'd enjoy dripping.
> 
> And I am enjoying it, but the IGO is great, but not amazing IMO.
> 
> ...



The atomic will work perfectly. Its superb for flavour, very versatile in terms of airflow adjustment and works like a bomb in single coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I got a 'cheap as chips' IGO L to see if I'd enjoy dripping.
> 
> And I am enjoying it, but the IGO is great, but not amazing IMO.
> 
> ...


Magma is known for being good for flavour and pretty easy to build on. I normally build my single coils in that range on the magma. I would say that's a pretty good place to start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> The Veritas is a really cool little RDA. Single and dual coil setup. Good flavour and loving mine.



I agree .. just the coiling might be a bit of a learning curve for a newbi RDA user

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sir Vape (3/12/14)

kimbo said:


> I agree .. just the coiling might be a bit of a learning curve for a newbi RDA user


 Very true. Found it a bit tricky at first. Practice
make perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

Magma or the Odin. The Magma does tend to get juice into the air holes because of their placement. Odin is a pleasure to coil. Also heard good things about the Veritas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I got a 'cheap as chips' IGO L to see if I'd enjoy dripping.
> 
> And I am enjoying it, but the IGO is great, but not amazing IMO.
> 
> ...



If you can find a TugBoat to try .. that will be a nice start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Oh okay, I thought these names popping up were for "serious" building, subohm etc.
So juniors like me can use them too


----------



## WHITELABEL (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh okay, I thought these names popping up were for "serious" building, subohm etc.
> So juniors like me can use them too


If you can build on one you can build on them all in my opinion. Some of them are slightly different, smaller decks or different post placement, but that's half the fun, finding the perfect coil for the atomiser and your vaping style. There's plenty of youtube videos for reference if you get stuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkDBN (3/12/14)

The Magma is a winner. Easy to build on, great balance of clouds and flavour with multiple airflow settings for single or dual coil use. Have been running a 0.25 build with 26gauge on it lately and loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

@r0gue z0mbie - what device will you be using the RDA on?


----------



## MarkDBN (3/12/14)

Andre said:


> Magma or the Odin. The Magma does tend to get juice into the air holes because of their placement. Odin is a pleasure to coil. Also heard good things about the Veritas.



The Magma does have a habit of getting juice into the airflow holes. This fix sorts it though: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/magma-leak-the-fix-is-here.6859/#post-146652

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganSa (3/12/14)

why not egrip with its rba base?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @r0gue z0mbie - what device will you be using the RDA on?



The iStick for now. 



MorganSa said:


> why not egrip with its rba base?



Didn't know it existed actually


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The iStick for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know it existed actually



The atomic will work well on the iStick as its a19mm RDA 

@Alex also swears by the Anima RDA which is even smaller, 17mm if im not mistaken.

I think a 22mm might look a bit silly. But i guess that's just personal preference!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The atomic will work well on the iStick as its a19mm RDA
> 
> @Alex also swears by the Anima RDA which is even smaller, 17mm if im not mistaken.
> 
> I think a 22mm might look a bit silly. But i guess that's just personal preference!



I'm not particularly fussed with aesthetics.
I look a bit silly, so I don't mind

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (3/12/14)

Get ur self a veritas bro, it holds a TON of juice, doesn't leak, machined perfectly,perfect oring tension is tricky to build but a single vertical coil, 24g 8 wraps should ohm to around 0.8. U have just entered vape nirvana. I can't speak for the clones the one from sirvape the Deck was marginally different so that one should be good. 

I would recommend the darang because it's a sexy version of the veritas with slightly lower juice capacity, but it's hard to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

VandaL said:


> he darang because it's a sexy version of the veritas



Umm .. ??

I have both here and they dont look like one another .. no even close

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

Darang building block






Veritas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (3/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Umm .. ??
> 
> I have both here and they dont look like one another .. no even close


What I meant was they give the same flavour and have a similar level of leak proofNess but the darang looks hawt


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

VandaL said:


> What I meant was they give the same flavour and have the same level of leak proofNess but the darang looks hawt



That is very true .. the Darang more leak proof (my 2c)

The Veritas if you drip more than ten drops you might get a leak depends on how you hold it.. The Darang with the weird air flow and the huge well .. you can get quite a lot of juice in


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

VandaL said:


> What I meant was they give the same flavour and have the same level of leak proofNess but the darang looks hawt


That is good to hear. Waiting for my Darang clone to be made bf by VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (3/12/14)

kimbo said:


> That is very true .. the Darang more leak proof (my 2c)
> 
> The Veritas if you drip more than ten drops you might get a leak depends on how you hold it.. The Darang with the weird air flow and the huge well .. you can get quite a lot of juice in


Have to disagree, I've managed 75 russian squeeze bottle drops into a veritas , turned it horizontal on the air hole and not had it leak.
Here's a vid I made a few months ago for a friend who wanted to purchase the authentic, this is about 65 drops on a horizontal, but on a vertical you can cram 10 more drops 


In a veritas you can have standing juice and no chance of it leaking cuz it goes up the side channels. In a darang standing juice will happily travel up the channel and leak out. If you turned either upside down prepare for a shower, but that's any rda


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Have to disagree, I've managed 75 russian squeeze bottle drops into a veritas , turned it horizontal on the air hole and not had it leak.
> Here's a vid I made a few months ago for a friend who wanted to purchase the authentic, this is about 65 drops on a horizontal, but on a vertical you can cram 10 more drops
> 
> 
> In a veritas you can have standing juice and no chance of it leaking cuz it goes up the side channels. In a darang standing juice will happily travel up the channel and leak out. If you turned either upside down prepare for a shower, but that's any rda




Ok .. maybe my coil is a little closer to the air hole and make a "juice bridge" i will look at that


----------



## Alex (3/12/14)

Dude, get the Anima RDA for the iStick. It's a brilliant atty, really.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (3/12/14)

I personally favor the SMOK XPURE, Simply because you don't need to worry about the vent holes facing the right direction... they right under the coils... Only thing I do have against it is that you need to double check your coils... its very easy to get them against the inner tube.

this thing does have massive flavor though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Alex said:


> Dude, get the Anima RDA for the iStick. It's a brilliant atty, really.



Don't think I've seen them locally though, which puts me off... a little.


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Don't think I've seen them locally though, which puts me off... a little.


Think VapeClub stocks them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Andre said:


> Think VapeClub stocks them.



Nice, thank you.
Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I got a 'cheap as chips' IGO L to see if I'd enjoy dripping.
> 
> And I am enjoying it, but the IGO is great, but not amazing IMO.
> 
> ...



As you didnt specify too many requirements, such as budget or local vs import availability...

Might you consider a *Marquis*?
Very highly praised by the major youtube reviewers. Much like the Veritas, but the building is apparently a LOT easier, while maintaining the amazing flavour capabilities of the Veritas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> As you didnt specify too many requirements, such as budget or local vs import availability...
> 
> Might you consider a *Marquis*?
> Very highly praised by the major youtube reviewers. Much like the Veritas, but the building is apparently a LOT easier, while maintaining the amazing flavour capabilities of the Veritas.



That does look nice, thank you.

I'm not the greatest fan of importing, if I don't have to.

Edit - oh yes, should of mentioned not looking to spend too much. The next expensive piece of kit I buy will have to fit on my future REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That does look nice, thank you.
> 
> I'm not the greatest fan of importing, if I don't have to.
> 
> Edit - oh yes, should of mentioned not looking to spend too much. The next expensive piece of kit I buy will have to fit on my future REO.


That rules out the Veritas then  cannot be converted to bottom fed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That does look nice, thank you.
> 
> I'm not the greatest fan of importing, if I don't have to.
> 
> Edit - oh yes, should of mentioned not looking to spend too much. The next expensive piece of kit I buy will have to fit on my future REO.


If its going to end up on a reo, get an Odin. No doubt about it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That rules out the Veritas then  cannot be converted to bottom fed!


Very possible rules out the Marquis too...

Same as Veritas, over half the deck is closed up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> As you didnt specify too many requirements, such as budget or local vs import availability...
> 
> Might you consider a *Marquis*?
> Very highly praised by the major youtube reviewers. Much like the Veritas, but the building is apparently a LOT easier, while maintaining the amazing flavour capabilities of the Veritas.


Looks like an awesome atomizer. Even comes with coiling tools. And maybe can be made bottom feed if I look at it. Here is a nice slide show: http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2014/11/24/the-marquis-dripper-first-build/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

Andre said:


> Looks like an awesome atomizer. Even comes with coiling tools. And maybe can be made bottom feed if I look at it. Here is a nice slide show: http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2014/11/24/the-marquis-dripper-first-build/



Now that I look at it AGAIN, it does seem that BF modding might be possible.
That could definitely make it a winner...

But at that price, wouldn't a Reo user rather have something INSANELY awesome like a Chalice III?


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Yoh...
$145 for that Marquis!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (3/12/14)

I would rather have an Odin, which would suit my pocket. As much as I like the look of many atomizers, and I'm sure many are very good. After reading through about 100 pages on ECF. I'm convinced that the Odin is a decent buy for my Reo. And I've graduated to being a lung hitter now.


----------



## Alex (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yoh...
> $145 for that Marquis!


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yoh...
> $145 for that Marquis!



I told ya... you didnt specify a budget!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> Now that I look at it AGAIN, it does seem that BF modding might be possible.
> That could definitely make it a winner...
> 
> But at that price, wouldn't a Reo user rather have something INSANELY awesome like a Chalice III?


As @Alex said. The Odin gives a great vape and is easy to builld, single or dual. Would certainly look at a Marquis clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (3/12/14)

Marquis while it has some cool features, has a TINY juice well, it is not as leak proof as a veritas, and that price tag eish totally not worth it for mild conveniences.


----------



## whatalotigot (3/12/14)

I can recommend Magma, Plume veil (easier space to build) or the New CLT. Looks awesome. 

If you want something easy to build on, the plume veil is awesome. I started on one and its very easy to mount coils with screws, These funny spinny bolt mounting systems are just Horrible to use with chunky fingers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Im surprised the Plum and Stillaire weren't mentioned.

Well, till now. 

I thought those were two of the more popular.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Im surprised the Plum and Stillaire weren't mentioned.
> 
> Well, till now.
> 
> I thought those were two of the more popular.


Haven't tried the stillare but can safely say the atomic and the Odin beat it on flavour hands down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Haven't tried the stillare but can safely say the atomic and the Odin beat it on flavour hands down.



You mean beat the PlumeVeil?


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Im surprised the Plum and Stillaire weren't mentioned.
> 
> Well, till now.
> 
> I thought those were two of the more popular.


Tried the Plume Veil bf-ed, was not impressed at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You mean beat the PlumeVeil?


Yeah  sorry my post wasn't that clear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (4/12/14)

I might have a tugboat combo coming up for sale soon not into this dripping thing


----------



## AndreFerreira (4/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I got a 'cheap as chips' IGO L to see if I'd enjoy dripping.
> 
> And I am enjoying it, but the IGO is great, but not amazing IMO.
> 
> ...


To date the best RDA I have used IMO is the Vulcan. Awesome RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

